# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Lekkere en gezonde Paleo spagetthi maak je van courgettes!

## FRANCOIS580

Graan en tarweproducten staan al lang hoog genoteerd in de rangschikking van gezonde voedingsproducten en toch passen ze volgens voedingscoach Mitchell Van Duuren niet in het populaire paleo dieet. Graan en volkorenproducten zoals volkorenbrood, rijst, deegwaren en pasta geven helemaal geen verzadigd gevoel en verteren bovendien razend vlug. Na het eten van een bord pasta duikt al na amper twee uren het hongergevoel weer op waardoor je veel vlugger naar zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes zal grijpen. 

Mitchell Van Duuren windt er dan ook geen doekjes om. Graan, allerlei graanproducten en zeker tarwe zijn ongezond alleen al omwille van de gluten. Het aantal patiënten met een glutenallergie neemt sterk toe en moeten levenslang glutenvrij eten. Gluten brengen je spijsvertering in de war, zijn verantwoordelijk voor een ongezonde darmflora en halen je hormonenstelsel overhoop. Volgens voedingsdeskundigen hebben amper twee volkoren boterhammen een veel slechtere invloed op je gezondheid en je bloedsuikerspiegel dan twee lepeltjes suiker of sucrose

*Pasta is geen paleo*
Ben jij één van de velen die het gezonde paleo dieet volgen? Dat is uiteraard slecht nieuws! Pasta en andere deegwaren bevatten granen en hebben heel wat vlugge suikers aan boord. Granen maken je dik en ongezond. Om dezelfde reden moet ook het gebruik van bijvoorbeeld haver en gerst, maar ook van peulvruchten zoveel mogelijk beperkt worden.

Is het voor de aanhangers van het paleo dieet dan definitief gedaan.../...

Lees verder...

----------

